# Tattoo Allegedly Goes Horribly Wrong



## Trespass (Jun 17, 2009)

Tattoo gone wrong: Stars and gripes forever? - Weird news- msnbc.com

Ouch!

More information: GIRL HAS 56 STARS TATTOOED ON FACE|Weekly World News



> Eighteen-year-old Kimberley Vlaminck went to a local parlor called The Tattoo Box, and was given to Romanian tattoo artist Rouslan Toumaniantz. Vlaminck claims that she only asked for three stars to be tattooed on her face. She has stated that he only spoke broken English and French but tried to be clear as possible about what she wanted.
> 
> Vlaminck says she then fell asleep during the procedure and awoke to instead find 56 stars across the left side of her face! She is now suing him for $14,000, the cost of the laser surgery she will need to remove the tattoos.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 17, 2009)

> fell asleep during the procedure


yeah, I believe that


----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds to me like somebody didn't consult the parents they still live with when they treated themselves to an eighteenth birthday present. Further, it sounds like when the parents freaked out, this somebody lied through their fucking teeth and hasn't come clean since. 

*edit* and as if 3 stars on her face would have been any less stupid.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I can see being a young woman and falling asleep while a guy with metal clanging around in his head hovers over me in a public place, whilst dragging an oscillating needle across my face, while the motor hums a few inches away from my ear.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2009)

Honestly -- I *wish* I could sleep through a tattoo. That would make the process a lot less intense.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know about tattooing laws in Belgium, but here in the UK it's illegal to tattoo someone who is asleep. the second they 'fall asleep' or pass out as is more likely, by law the artist has to stop.

this girl is a dick for wanting stars tattooed on her face in the first place.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 17, 2009)

And so it should be (illegal, that is). It's essentially an operation, and staying awake is giving your consent.

I worry about this kind of people sometimes.


----------



## Anton (Jun 17, 2009)

you cant really fall asleep while getting a tattoo, furthermore before you actually start the tattoo they do a guideline/outline of the tattoo with a special pen and show it to you for final approval.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Sounds to me like somebody didn't consult the parents they still live with when they treated themselves to an eighteenth birthday present. Further, it sounds like when the parents freaked out, this somebody lied through their fucking teeth and hasn't come clean since.
> 
> *edit* and as if 3 stars on her face would have been any less stupid.



Bang fucking on.

Even if an analgaesic cream is used it's like getting punched.

And the tattooist would have got the OK.

Admittedly, facial tattoos generally = absolute fail.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Admittedly, facial tattoos generally = absolute fail.



Whut..?!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, look at the guy who was in the shop/possibly tattooed her.


----------



## budda (Jun 17, 2009)

hm. interesting.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't imagine sleeping through my tattoo... OR ANY tattoo, especially on your face.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 18, 2009)

In the news paper this morning they say that the guy who made the stars face tatoo crap is willing to cover the laser removing coasts...

Suspicious I would say, very suspicious 

There are better things to do with a girl when you put some drugs in her drink


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> In the news paper this morning they say that the guy who made the stars face tatoo crap is willing to cover the laser removing coasts...
> 
> Suspicious I would say, very suspicious
> 
> There are better things to do with a girl when you put some drugs in her drink




He actually said he would cover half of it as he didn't want to have an unsatisfied customer, but not the whole thing because it was in fact what she asked for. They do, however, have an eyewitness account that said the girl was awake the whole time and that was what she asked for. The previous post saying she came home and her dad and husband freaked is more than likely what REALLY happened here. Stupid girl got a stupid tattoo, worst case of buyer's remorse ever!  I love how even if she gets the laser removal surgery she's still going to have 56 ugly white splotches under her skin showing where they all were anyways. She's a liar, IMO, and she's screwed either way (choices are stuck with a huge facial tattoo that she dislikes [now, but seemed okay about it when she paid for it? ] or big white scars), I can't say I feel bad for her at all.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 18, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> He actually said he would cover half of it as he didn't want to have an unsatisfied customer, but not the whole thing because it was in fact what she asked for. They do, however, have an eyewitness account that said the girl was awake the whole time and that was what she asked for. The previous post saying she came home and her dad and husband freaked is more than likely what REALLY happened here. Stupid girl got a stupid tattoo, worst case of buyer's remorse ever!  I love how even if she gets the laser removal surgery she's still going to have 56 ugly white splotches under her skin showing where they all were anyways. She's a liar, IMO, and she's screwed either way (choices are stuck with a huge facial tattoo that she dislikes [now, but seemed okay about it when she paid for it? ] or big white scars), I can't say I feel bad for her at all.



 yet an other proof that what medias write in news papers is crap 

I think she must then buy a bed like this to match with her face


----------



## Slamp (Jun 18, 2009)

While getting my last tattoo, the woman getting tattoed on the bench behind me actually fell asleep several times during her session,
so i believe it is possible. But she was getting the back of her shoulder tattoed, in the face should be a different matter entirely.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 18, 2009)

look, (and the Euros Guys will get this one) we are talking about Belgians..isn't that enough ?...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 18, 2009)

The full story puts it better into perspective as the links provided by the OP are snippets of the original article without all the information:

What did she expect? Incredible face revealed of the man who tattooed girl with 56 stars when she only asked for three | Mail Online




Idiot with stars on face said:


> 'It is terrible for me,' said Kimberley yesterday. 'I cannot go out on to the street, I am so embarrassed. I just look horrible.'
> 
> *'I think he didn&#8217;t understand what I wanted. He spoke only fractured English and French. *
> 
> 'But *I explicitly said in my native tongue, French, and also in a little bit of English when he looked confused*, that I wanted three little stars only near my left eye.'



Yeah, no shit idiot. He only spoke fractured English and French, but you told him explicitly what you wanted in YOUR native tongue (maybe he only spoke Dutch since he's Belgian?) but perhaps it was not something he could understand since he apparently didn't speak those English well or at all. However, this is ENTIRELY his fault.  

It looks like others who were there understood what you said though so I'm not so sure I'd buy your sob story at this point lady.  Plus, I would think the ink layout, which you were in fact awake for, showed you what he was doing, so where was the confusion then (or when you paid for that matter? )? 

Pwn'd plain and simple, she's going to lose unless the jury of the trial are absolute morons who don't read the story and have any grasp on logic whatsoever.


----------



## DslDwg (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been to countries where I don't speak the language - was holding up 3 fingers to complex? 

What a goof ball. 

I think she should be made to keep the tattoo as a badge of her stupidity and they should immediately sterilize her.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2009)

To be honest, I wouldn't ask someone to tattoo me if I couldn't fully speak to them in the same language.


This girl reeks of fail.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 18, 2009)

She would be pretty cute if it wasn't for the stars 

Even though her side of the story sounds like bullshit I can still see the tattoo guy getting screwed over by this.


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 18, 2009)

i guess she woke up exactly when the final star was finished then?



synrgy said:


> Sounds to me like somebody didn't consult the parents they still live with when they treated themselves to an eighteenth birthday present. Further, it sounds like when the parents freaked out, this somebody lied through their fucking teeth and hasn't come clean since.
> 
> *edit* and as if 3 stars on her face would have been any less stupid.



sounds about right to me.


why would an otherwise normal looking and dressing person want stars on their face though?


----------



## Jem7RB (Jun 18, 2009)

mnemonic said:


> i guess she woke up exactly when the final star was finished then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kat Von D 

At a guess anyways, tbh, facial tattoo's unless your a lifer or a tattoo artist are fucking moronic and generally crappy looking too


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 18, 2009)

dude i couldnt imagine going to sleep even if somebody was just plain touching me on my face, and i definitely couldnt imagine falling asleep with needles hitting me in the face over and over again.


----------



## Labrie (Jun 18, 2009)

I've fallen asleep while getting tattoo'd before. It's not that it's not painful, I just tend to doze off when I'm sitting in the chair for hours on end. I wouldn't say it's a common occurrence but definitely not impossible.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 18, 2009)

i saw this a few days ago on yahoo,

its obvious what has happened, she has told her dad and boyfriend that she wants to get a few stars tattooed around her eye and they agree.....
so she walks into the place teels the guy she wants a few stars around her eye like kat von d, and sits in the chair.....

when its all done she walks out with a big smile on her face, 
they see that tattoos and go ape shit....smile dissapears.....
next step is her blaming the tatt artist.....
iv seen it happen here while i went through my "try and become a tatt artist" phase 

and this is why people are bringing in discrete servilance cameras


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 21, 2009)

this is a shame. The man makes a living tattooing, and if it's anything like the shops here it's rough. I have a lot of friends that work at pretty much every premier shop in Columbus, and there are days they don't even get any work. No professional artist would just tattoo unless the knew 100% what they were tattooing. While I don't think any tattoo is stupid as long as there is conviction behind getting it, this girl is obviously a moron.


----------



## Origins (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate such tattoos. 
She is a childish idiot.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 22, 2009)

its illegal to tattoo someone who is unconscious, its illegal to tattoo someone who is under the influence of something. I i highly doubt that this tattoo artist who is fucking coated with body mods has never heard of this law. This chick is full of shit. she should live with it for a few years.

plus how the fuck does 3 sound like 56

NOT to mention that you have to agree to a tattoo design before the guy begins. 

ugh so much is wrong with this.

This is why i hate stupid people getting tattoos. its art. it should be done by an artist. it should be put on a person who actually understands its significance. i keep mine covered, unless its a special occasion.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 22, 2009)

On internet its now free... 



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/88869-kimberlizer-yourself-rofl.html


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 22, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> she should live with it for a few years.


 

well you cant get a tattoo lasered till its healed (im pretty sure) 
and she has many very painful sessions of laser infront of her.... hahaha

thats IF the laser actually starts to work..... (i think theres only certain cases that are fully removed?)

otherwise she will either have to live with it or have a whole lot of white pigment packed into it..... (which means another trip to a tattoo artist haha) then another go at laser....

dumb ass chick 



i love it whhen im right.............. 
NovaNation Features - 56 Star Tattoo Girl was telling lies


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2009)

^ It doesnt look like she is taking care of those stars, get some damn moisturizer lady.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 23, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i love it whhen im right..............
> NovaNation Features - 56 Star Tattoo Girl was telling lies



Yeah, there's no way that any of her story could POSSIBLY be true, there were way too many holes (she had to have seen the layout before she fell asleep, she paid and didn't complain at the shop etc. etc.) in her story. Glad she's letting it go, hope she learned her lesson and I bet her dad is thrilled that not only does he have to look at that face but also that his daughter is a ridiculous liar! Double-pwn!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2009)

haha it's good that she admitted to what was so blatantly true.

I bet she wishes she had never lied in the first place now.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

i say we get rid of them...the belgium people that is, not the stars!!!!


----------



## Variant (Jun 30, 2009)

Slightly O.T., but could we put a moratorium on nautical star tattoos?!  They are pretty much the replacement for the tribal as the _*"I'm an uncreative douche and now I'm gettin' a tat!"*_ standard.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 30, 2009)

I love it 
Such a bullshit story.
But I just love it!


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 30, 2009)

i wonder who owns the movie rights


----------

